# Can you see who rated you? | Ratings ever reset?



## CEO (Jan 12, 2018)

2 part question:

1) Can you see who rated you?

Only been ubering/lyfting for about 3 weeks and have received lots of 5 stars, until yesterday, received a 4 star. I know it's not terrible but still, I want to know by *who*. I have my suspicion on who it was (lady was mad that a certain street was closed due to construction) and WAZE took me to that street, so I had to make adjustments; got to final destination 3 mins. late of what was estimated. She even took the water and gum and phone charger I offered her -___- seriously annoyed.
2) Do ratings ever reset? 

 I wanted to maintain a perfect 5 star which is why I'm asking.


----------



## RedANT (Aug 9, 2016)

1. No.

2. No.

Do yourself a favor and don't worry about ratings, because you're never going to satisfy everyone, and there's always someone willing to kill your rating to try to get a free ride.

Protip: Quit giving out gum,mints, water, etc. They won't improve your ratings, and riders will just litter the backseat of your car with mostly full water bottles and wrappers.

"Do you have any water?" Unfortunately I don't, but I'm thirsty too. I'll be happy to stop at 7-11 if you're buying...

"Do you have an aux cord?" What are you using, an iPhone 4? (grin) This car doesn't have an aux cord connector, just bluetooth. 

"How do I hook up to the car bluetooth?" You can only pair up when I'm stationary. Give me a minute to get off the freeway so you can pair up... "No, no, no. That's ok."


----------



## CEO (Jan 12, 2018)

RedANT said:


> Do yourself a favor and don't worry about ratings, because you're never going to satisfy everyone,
> and there's always someone willing to kill your rating to try to get a free ride.


Appreciate the tip brother.


----------



## RedANT (Aug 9, 2016)

CEO said:


> Appreciate the tip brother.


Sister actually, but that's ok.


----------



## Driver2448 (Mar 8, 2017)

CEO said:


> 2 part question:
> 
> 1) Can you see who rated you?
> 
> ...


If it's with Lyft file an unfair ratings claims and they will look into it if you remember enough of the trip information such as pickup time and day drop off and name of passenger.

If they determine the feedback was not within your control they will most likely remove the rating. Be sure to include that the street was closed.


----------



## Skorpio (Oct 17, 2017)

Its easy to figure out pax that rate you low. Usually they dont say 'Thanks for the ride.. then follow by slamming your door...


----------



## Billys Bones (Oct 2, 2016)

when the pax ask you if you support trump you got a 50% shot at a 1


----------



## Big Wig !!! (Sep 16, 2016)

All PAX ARE BACKSTABBERS


----------



## CEO (Jan 12, 2018)

Driver2448 said:


> If they determine the feedback was not within your control they will most likely remove the rating.


And that's actually what happened  customer support removed/adjusted the rating for me.


----------



## Driver2448 (Mar 8, 2017)

CEO said:


> And that's actually what happened  customer support removed/adjusted the rating for me.


Yeah. If I had lost the dispute my rating would have been at 4.83 instead of 4.98. I know we can all make a mistake once in awhile but at least Lyft is willing to take the time to listen and explain things to us and if required, will remove bad ratings.


----------



## bm1320 (Sep 14, 2017)

CEO said:


> 2 part question:
> 
> 1) Can you see who rated you?
> 
> ...


My wife kicked a passenger out today for taking a bottle of water without asking and ****ing with the radio without asking. According to her she left him along the highway. 1 stared and reported him.


----------



## WeDreams (Sep 14, 2017)

You can disable that option



Driver2448 said:


> Yeah. If I had lost the dispute my rating would have been at 4.83 instead of 4.98. I know we can all make a mistake once in awhile but at least Lyft is willing to take the time to listen and explain things to us and if required, will remove bad ratings.


Who are you kidding they take one away if you sign up years ago. Lyft sucks and so do the peta people that ride...


----------



## thatridesharegirl (Jul 7, 2016)

CEO said:


> I wanted to maintain a perfect 5 star which is why I'm asking.


Seriously though, as a pax, the best rides I've had are from drivers with 5k+ trips rated 4.82-4.92. Usually ex-Taxi or have 3+ years of Uber/Lyft.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

2 days ago my Lyft rating was 4.87

Yesterday my Lyft rating was 4.82

Today my Lyft rating is 4.89

Every 100 rated rides your Lyft ratings are renewed. If you get 100 5 stars in a row you will have a 5 star rating again.


Focus on making money. Forget about the newbie obsession with trying to keep your 5 star rating.


----------



## aarondavid1010 (May 14, 2018)

bm1320 said:


> My wife kicked a passenger out today for taking a bottle of water without asking and &%[email protected]!*ing with the radio without asking. According to her she left him along the highway. 1 stared and reported him.


damn that is pretty hardcore. Bit much? i mean the water was right there. Might as well get the fare and rate bad no? lol


----------

